# JCheckBoxMenuItem "Rahmen" entfernen



## Verjigorm (20. Apr 2008)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne bei einem JCheckBoxMenuItem den "Rahmen des Kästchens" entfernen in dem das Häkchen erscheint.
Funktioniert sowas irgendwie?
Hab schon alles möglich versucht, was standardmäßig als Funktionen angeboten wird.

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## Verjigorm (29. Apr 2008)

Es sollte etwa so aussehen:


----------



## Verjigorm (29. Apr 2008)

Habs nun mit einem JLabel, zweier Icons und Mouselistener gelöst!

Ist halt sehr viel Aufwand gewesen


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Apr 2008)

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber ich würde sagen, das Windows-LAF macht das doch von allein...


----------



## Verjigorm (30. Apr 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber ich würde sagen, das Windows-LAF macht das doch von allein...



Mit dem Satz kann ich jetzt leider nicht wirklich viel anfangen ...


----------



## André Uhres (30. Apr 2008)

Versuch's mal so:

```
UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());
```


----------



## Verjigorm (30. Apr 2008)

hmm...


----------



## Verjigorm (30. Apr 2008)

wenn ich jetzt nur bei den JCheckboxMenuitems das L&F ändere siehts scheisse aus ...
und komplett wollte ich das L&F nicht ändern


----------



## André Uhres (30. Apr 2008)

:?:


----------



## Verjigorm (30. Apr 2008)

ach egal, musste nochn paar kleine Änderungen vornehmen, damit es dann doch so aussieht wie ich wollte 

Da ich bisher mit dem L&F noch nicht rumgespielt habe:
Wenn ich nun das Windows-L&F wähle, was passiert dann auf nem Unix oder so? Gehen die immer?


----------



## Wildcard (30. Apr 2008)

Du sollst kein Windows Look and Feel, sondern das System Look and Feel wählen. Auf einem Windows Rechner wird das dann Windows sein  :wink:


----------



## Verjigorm (30. Apr 2008)

*kopfkratz*

wenn ich das System-L&F wähle sind dann z.B. auf nem Unix die Kästchen da oder nicht? *verwirrtbin*


----------



## Wildcard (30. Apr 2008)

Das hängt vom Look and Feel ab.
Und wenn es so sein sollte, dann ist es bei diesem speziellen Look and Feel wohl gewollt. Warum solltest du das ändern wollen?


----------



## Verjigorm (5. Mai 2008)

ähm ich glaube die Problematik ist imemr noch undeutlich 

Ich möchte keinen "Häkchen-Rahmen" bei den JCheckBoxmenuItems und das habe ich jetzt durch setzen des Windows-L&F für diese Komponenten erreicht.


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mai 2008)

Da es ein Windows L'n'F aber nur auf Windows Systemen gibt, solltest du es nicht explizit setzen, sondern

```
UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());
```
verwenden.


----------



## Verjigorm (5. Mai 2008)

Dann habe ich doch aber die blöden Rähmchen wieder
Die mag ich doch weghaben


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mai 2008)

Nein, hast du nicht. Auf einen Windows Rechner ist es genau das gleiche wie explizit das Windows L'n'F zu setzen.


----------



## Verjigorm (5. Mai 2008)

wenn ich 

```
UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());
```
benutze, dann sind die Kästchen wieder da ...


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mai 2008)

Was spuckt


> UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName()


bei dir aus? Auf einem Windows Rechner, sollte der Name des Windows L'n'F ausgegeben werden.


----------



## Verjigorm (6. Mai 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was spuckt
> 
> 
> > UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName()
> ...



com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsLookAndFeel

Aber wenn ich es bei der JMenubar nicht explizit setze, dann sind die Rahmen da ....


----------



## Wildcard (6. Mai 2008)

Setz es direkt in main, oder im Konstruktor deines Frames. Das Look and Feel setzt man nicht für eine Komponente, sondern Global


----------



## Verjigorm (6. Mai 2008)

das ist ja grade der Haken, den ich schon vor 4-5 Postings geschrieben habe:

Wenn ich das L&F direkt am Anfang setze, dann gefällt mir die Oberfläche im gesamten absolut nicht 

Und deshalb muss es doch eine andere/schönere Lösung geben


----------



## Wildcard (6. Mai 2008)

Dir gefällt das Look and Feel deines eigenen Betriebssystems nicht? Dann ist es vielleicht Zeit für einen Wechsel?
Unabhängig davon: Wenn du es nicht am Anfang setzt, dann darfst du es überhaupt nicht setzen. Das L'n'F gilt immer für die gesamte Anwendung.


----------



## Verjigorm (6. Mai 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dir gefällt das Look and Feel deines eigenen Betriebssystems nicht? Dann ist es vielleicht Zeit für einen Wechsel?
> Unabhängig davon: Wenn du es nicht am Anfang setzt, dann darfst du es überhaupt nicht setzen. Das L'n'F gilt immer für die gesamte Anwendung.



und wieso gehts dann, dass ich einzelkomponenten nen anderes L&F setzen kann? das geht nämlich wunderbar mit SwingUtilities.updateComponentTreeUI(Component c);


----------



## Wildcard (6. Mai 2008)

Weil die anderen nicht refresht werden wenn du das nicht veranlasst. Alles neue wird allerdings im neuen Look and Feel angelegt.
Ausserdem geht es bei einem Look and Feel nicht nur um den Look, sondern auch das Feeling (die Benutzung) wie der Name schon sagt.
Die GUI verhält sich ganz anders mit anderen Look and Feels. Wie gesagt: Mischen, ist nicht.


----------



## Verjigorm (6. Mai 2008)

Hm nun gut, macht Sinn.

Bleibt halt immer noch die Frage, wie ich den Rahmen wegkriege ohne generell ein anderes L&F zu setzen


----------

